# cost of living NZ vs. Canada



## kjohnson75

Does anyone know what the cost of living in New Zealand is relative to Canada. For instance...

If you were used to getting paid about $50000 CAD and would have to drop to $43000 NZD (approx $32000 CAD) could you do this and live in a comparable manner?


----------



## scorf

kjohnson75 said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of living in New Zealand is relative to Canada. For instance...
> 
> If you were used to getting paid about $50000 CAD and would have to drop to $43000 NZD (approx $32000 CAD) could you do this and live in a comparable manner?


I would like to ask the same question. Can somebody be kind enough to give some info on this subject?
Thanks, Regards.


----------



## backdoors

kjohnson75 said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of living in New Zealand is relative to Canada. For instance...
> 
> If you were used to getting paid about $50000 CAD and would have to drop to $43000 NZD (approx $32000 CAD) could you do this and live in a comparable manner?


That depends on a lot of factors. So here are a few differences...

1) Cars very cheap and do NOT require insurance although, it is a good idea to get 3rd party, I pay $20 a month.

2) Gas was 1.86 /L this morning

3) Rent varies from area to area goggle "trademe" for ideas

4) Meat very expensive ie. bacon is $10 and I have seen $10 cantaloupes!!

5) If you have children child care is VERY expensive. And there are school fees etc.

6) Beaches are beautiful and free and I think most of the sharks have cleared out.

I could go on and on so, if there is anything specific you would like to know feel free to ask. However, there are a lot of variables.


----------



## CanadianGal

WOW. Then I say as a local Canadian it is cheaper in Canada on most counts!
When I read some immigrants experience in NZ, they sound really broke even after several years. Not in Canada generally. Yes I know it is frustrating that some perople's credentials are not easily recognized and people sometimes have to start again(Canadians don't understand why the gov't isn't changing that....), but I have seen friends move here from China with nothing/no english-work their way up from scratch(and spouse gets educated here)-and in 10 years they own 2 very expensive homes and have very impressive careers in technology and executive manufacturing roles. It is very possible here. It doesn't sound so promising in NZ-although scenery is great I know!


----------



## JulieD

It's more expensive to live in NZ and you make a lot less in wages. Financially, we'd have been much better off by far to stay in Canada.


----------



## kdixon

Do you feel it was still worth it? Even without the financial benefits? ie. lifestyle change, climate change etc.


----------



## JulieD

*I'm not sure-probably not*

I think we probably lost more than we gained by moving here. In all respects, not just financially. I probably wouldn't do it again, but we were a lot younger then and I don't think we really understood what we were doing even though we thought we did and it wasn't a spur of the moment decision.

We had friends back in Canada who were immigrants to Canada and they tried to tell us what it was like to shift countries but until you've done it you just don't realize. It's not the money, it's the *culture*. And the little tiny not-even-consciously aware parts of the shared culture.

It begins to dawn on you a few years down the track when the first exploratory blush wears off that none of your new friends have had a similar child hood (even the games are different, netball, rugby, cricket). That your backgrounds are really very different even if interests and all else are similar. Plus you get rid of your support system too. All of my family (and we're all very close) are in Canada pretty much in the same areas where we grew up, they still get together to go camping etc. 

It's too expensive to just go visit Canada as well. And if you've moved over here, then decide you don't like it you better do so in a short time period because it eventually just gets too expensive to change your mind. It isn't cheap to move countries twice and start over.

Then there's things in Canada you take totally for granted like health care. NZ covers accidents but there are long waiting lists for non emergency type operations, even ones where your health is at risk unless you have separate coverage. Plus I think the Canadian school system is better and much more organized though NZ's is adequate. 

In comparison to Canada, NZ is a very small place and it feels like it. Living here feels like living in a small country town. Even the cities are small. It also isn't very cultural. There's just so much more of Canada, and such a bigger variety and diversity of everything from people to food to museums, to art to music. There were some spices we couldn't even find in NZ until just the last couple years!

NZ is a bit like a large, grassy park. If you're strictly into the outdoors it's nice. Horseback riding, swimming, hiking, mountain biking. (not skiing- skiiing down a volcano may sound romantic but isn't very pleasant in real life, it's just bare rock and it isn't very nice snow. You'd get better skiing in the colder South Island which has some mountains) 

The weather is milder all year so you can be outdoors more. I never did like the snow. That's one thing I do really like better. Don't believe what you read about the fishing though, Canada is much better for fresh water fishing. NZ surf fishing is probably better. The Pacific sure is a lot warmer too. The beaches are excellent. However, NZ has a super high UV index and you can get burnt really easily so it's smart to cover up. Feels a bit like being in a microwave.

I miss Canadian animals, even squirrels. I miss moose and bears and otters and racoons and knowing there are wolves.

NZ has it's pros. The weather especially where I live is marvelous. But we're both professionals and money is still tight. I don't know how the average couple who makes less than us survives and we're not extravagant by any means. Our last car, for instance, was bought at auction second hand (and we got a great deal by NZ standards) before that we owned a 1980 something $3000 car and then a van which cost about $5000, we've been fixing up our own house for the last six years as we bought a do-er upper. 

We live outside any major cities in a small town and we got the house pretty cheap by NZ standards luckily just before the housing boom when banks were still being pretty generous with loans. And yet with two professional incomes and no kids we still struggle month to month. But we do have a savings plan that is taking a chunk of our income. Up until just this year you had to organize your own savings plan as employers don't usually have them and there's no Canada pension plan type thing where part of your wages are put by although there is a gov. monthly cheque once you hit a certain age. Now they have just implemented a Kiwi saver plan with certain perks which IMHO was a good move on the government's part. You can opt out if you want to.

A Dutch couple I ran into on the street the other day was incredulous when I told them I moved to NZ from Canada. A lot of kiwis (NZ'ers) are only too anxious to move overseas and there is quite a continuous brain drain to Britain and Australia, where you make a lot more money. For that matter a lot of truck drivers and labourers head over to Aussie to work for the same reason. It's very common.

I mean, I do generally like my life here. I walk to work, it's just around the corner, I walk home, people aren't unfriendly, the weather is nice. If only it weren't so darn small and felt like it! Then the money issue. Also we've seen a big increase in crime by youths and there is a biker type gang problem in NZ as well and they'd better get that under control. It seems to be getting worse and the last few months there's been a lot of violence in the local papers. Attacks on citizens and tourists that didn't even know the attackers. 

This site www dot stuff dot co dot nz New Zealand, world, sport, business & entertainment news on Stuff.co.nz is a good one to read and covers the bulk of national news. The New Zealand Herald online is another good one.

There used to be quite a few young couples from Canada, most of them stayed a couple years then went back to Canada. I can only think of one who is still here.

If any relative of mine in Canada asked if they should move to any other country I'd say don't be bloody stupid. Canada is one of the wealthiest, fairest (no corruption), highly esteemed countries with one of the best standards of living in the world and even though you may not think so when you live there, pretty common sense politics. Stay there. That'd be my advice.


----------



## kdixon

Wow! You sure gave me a lot to think about. I appreciate your honesty. I can see both sides. We are very fortunate being Canadian - yet I really feel that my quality of life is diminished somewhat because of our "god-forsaken" winters. I almost literally hibernate for 5-6 months. Maybe New Zealand is the answer, maybe not! Regardless I well consider your advice. Thanks!


----------



## JulieD

Well, if you had to pick a place other than Canada to live, NZ isn't a bad one. But Canada is so big, I'd encourage Canadians just to move provinces instead for a total life style change. I lived in a few different provinces and they're all very different with their own flavour and even accents. Why not try Vancouver? It's a lot milder there.

Edit to add: I'd take NZ over just about any other country though. I do like to get up in the morning in winter and be able to go outside in my bare feet, lol. Plus there is something in bloom just about year round. I live in one of the sunniest parts of the country and I really love that. The pace is a lot slower here too and most of the time that suits me though my husband found it really hard to get used to.

Be aware that most older houses don't have central heating OR insulation and a lot of them still use wood fires for heating. Not the newest homes, of course, but the majority of them still! Or a lot of people use plug-in type heaters. And we don't have a clothes dryer either, most people I know don't. A lot of little things are quite different and take some getting used to.


----------



## kdixon

Thanks Julie! You're second reply doesn't sound quite so depressing lol! We have lived in a few different places. Born and raise in Manitoba, brrrr. Spent a year in Arizona on a work visa - loved Arizona - hated my job- unfortunately the two were a package deal. Last several years we've been in central Alberta. Milder than Manitoba, but this am woke up to -30 temp and -45 with windchill. We're prairie people so we're used to "Small towns" and I mean that in size and mentality. I can't imagine living somewhere like Toronto, or Vancouver - well maybe I could, but hubby wouldn't make it. He's not a big fan of crowds. OUr families are pretty much all in Manitoba, and because of all the moving we've done in the last several years, our network of friends may be well spread out, but keeps growing! I've been researching about the housing, so am aware of the points you raised. If you don't mind me asking, what part of NZ are you in?


----------



## JulieD

I'm not meaning to be depressing, just trying to make you realize what you'd be giving up. Aside from the snow Canada is the best country in the world.  We used to live quite far from the relatives but living in the same country you at least know you can go see them.

The Bay of Plenty. The beaches here are superb (long white sand) and unpopulated and the fishing is good from them. Tasty snapper is my favourite. I used to ride my horse on the beach and hardly see anybody. The weather is terrific. Literally the sunniest weather in the country. (some other place holds official title of most hours of sun but they're not recording here, haha!) In winter last year I hardly needed a sweater although the one before that I did wear gloves a couple times. It warms up by mid day. No snow of course, lol but it does get rainy in the winter and that can get a bit depressing. Unless you install some sort of regulated heating (like a heat exchange system) the house can get cold and stoking a fire is a pain!

People in NZ are waking up to the Bay of Plenty though and places like Tauranga are becoming pretty big with lots of suburbs springing up. Most internal migration has been north of Taupo for quite some time.

Summer school uniform for primary aged boys is shorts, polo shirts hats and sandles. Winter uniform for primary school is the same but with a sweater, socks, covered shoes added and less emphasis on the hat. Girls generally wear dresses, but it depends on the school. Older kids in high school generally have jackets instead of sweaters and longer pants.

I'd say Bay of Plenty, around but not in Auckland, Wellington and South Island around Christchurch (but it gets cold down there) would be my top picks for where to live. Cambridge around Hamilton would be nice too but it's inland. 

Don't plan on saving enough over here for a house, they're really expensive and kiwis struggle to get a deposit together especially in more desirable locations. You'd be better off to bring enough money over with you for a down payment at least.

If you garden the plants here are amazing. You can grow anything. We have lemons, limes, chestnuts, oranges, clementines, cherry trees, peaches, apples, grapes, macadamia nuts, various ornamentals, a vegie garden, some native trees, fijoas, an apricot tree, plum trees, a couple persimmon, a pepper tree, some yukka and a few other things spread around on our one acre. Most houses have orange trees and various other fruit trees at least in smaller towns. It's a gardener's paradise. Poinsettias, for instance, grow to small tree size and look really cool planted outdoors.


----------



## JulieD

Wow, I wrote this huge reply about all the cool trees and garden stuff we've got and how great the weather and the best places to live and the upload didn't work on this site. 

Oh well. In short, you can grow anything, an amazing variety of trees and plants and the weather is superb but rainy in the winter which can get a bit depressing. (to combat that I think how it could be worse and it could be snow, haha)

I live in the Bay of Plenty which is in my opinion one of the nicest places to live in NZ but in some parts of the Bay it is getting crowded, like Tauranga for instance, since NZ'ers have woken up to how nice it is, lol and most internal migration in NZ is to places north of Lake Taupo.

Hey, there's my reply up there! Must just take a while.


----------



## kdixon

It's funny... I haven't spent enough time online to closely examine all areas, but the one area I have spent time looking at is the Bay of PLenty. Mind you, you have supplied much more info than any site so far. Mostly I've been checking real estate and jobs. When you say places like Tauranga are getting pretty big - what does "big" mean - population wise? Our plan is to have a minimum $100000cdn to put towards a house purchase. The sale of our house would give us that easy, but we'd might like to keep it - just in case. However, the more - the better.


----------



## JulieD

Have a look at www dot tauranga dot co dot nz (new comers to this forum can't post links unfortunately) the population, average temp is on the bottom right of that page and there's quite a bit of info on Tauranga on there too.


----------



## kdixon

Thanks! Great site, and I've managed to find a whole lot more as well. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## WOE

*Housing affordability in NZ, Canada, US, UK, IR, AUS*

A very helpful recent report provides data on the affordability of housing in more than 200 urban areas by calculating the ratio of the median house price to the median household income (e.g., if the average house price is 200K and the average household income is 50K, you'd get a ratio of 4.0). 

In general NZ is much more expensive (6.3 average for the 7 cities included) than Canada (3.1 overall). However, there are large city-to-city differences, particularly in Canada. Where I live, in Winnipeg, the ratio is 2.7, but Vancouver is 8.4 and Victoria is 7.3. Tauranga, the most expensive of the 7 cities listed for NZ is 7.5, and Dunedin, the least, is 5.3 (Auckland is 6.7). If you really want to live where housing is expensive, go to Los Angeles (11.5!). In most cases a NZ city would be more expensive than a Canadian city. However, there would be exceptions. If you move from Vancouver to Dunedin, you'd find housing relatively more affordable in Dunedin (assuming you had the same relative income in both places).

If you want to find the full report, just google "Demographia international housing". The tables include the median house prices and median incomes for each of the surveyed cities, so it's interesting to check out different locations.


----------



## CanadianGal

What a helpful suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## canadakiwi

JulieD said:


> It begins to dawn on you a few years down the track when the first exploratory blush wears off that none of your new friends have had a similar child hood (even the games are different, netball, rugby, cricket). That your backgrounds are really very different even if interests and all else are similar. Plus you get rid of your support system too. All of my family (and we're all very close) are in Canada pretty much in the same areas where we grew up, they still get together to go camping etc.
> 
> 
> Then there's things in Canada you take totally for granted like health care. NZ covers accidents but there are long waiting lists for non emergency type operations, even ones where your health is at risk unless you have separate coverage. Plus I think the Canadian school system is better and much more organized though NZ's is adequate.
> 
> 
> I miss Canadian animals, even squirrels. I miss moose and bears and otters and racoons and knowing there are wolves.
> 
> If any relative of mine in Canada asked if they should move to any other country I'd say don't be bloody stupid. Canada is one of the wealthiest, fairest (no corruption), highly esteemed countries with one of the best standards of living in the world and even though you may not think so when you live there, pretty common sense politics. Stay there. That'd be my advice.


I know you wrote this several months ago Julie D, but I just wanted to come on and say thanks for such anhonest post. Made me homesick reading it, and I've only been here 3 years!. I miss knowing there are wolves too. Thats probably a Canadian thing. I got a husky and she reminds me of that everyday.
Hope all is going well for you. It is hard sometimes when people go on about NZ being Godzone. I too quite like my life here, married a kiwi, but I know there are so many things that just can't compare to Canada. Even the scenery here , although it is lovely, has nothing on Vancouver Island and the west coast where I grew up. 

Oh well I do like looking at Rangitoto!
CK


----------



## JulieD

*And Bears*



canadakiwi said:


> I know you wrote this several months ago Julie D, but I just wanted to come on and say thanks for such anhonest post. Made me homesick reading it, and I've only been here 3 years!. I miss knowing there are wolves too. Thats probably a Canadian thing. I got a husky and she reminds me of that everyday.
> Hope all is going well for you. It is hard sometimes when people go on about NZ being Godzone. I too quite like my life here, married a kiwi, but I know there are so many things that just can't compare to Canada. Even the scenery here , although it is lovely, has nothing on Vancouver Island and the west coast where I grew up.
> 
> Oh well I do like looking at Rangitoto!
> CK


And bears. I also miss bears. And certain bird songs. The smell of autumn leaves. On the other hand, there's no snow to speak of. That's a plus.

I don't know that I'll ever get over it. I think this is year ten for me, or eleven. I think it would be useful to fly back to Canada for a vist; that would probably get me over most of it but it's way too expensive to do that.

As long as I don't think about Canada too much I'm pretty content.


----------



## American Guy

kjohnson75 said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of living in New Zealand is relative to Canada. For instance...
> 
> If you were used to getting paid about $50000 CAD and would have to drop to $43000 NZD (approx $32000 CAD) could you do this and live in a comparable manner?


Not even close.

I live in the US, and I have been looking into NZ for some time now. Here's the reality:

1. Housing is an abomination and highly overpriced. Today's (10/10/08) copy of the Herald shows that NZ's median housing price was $330k NZD. Granted, exchange rates are highly variable, but what you're buying is, basically, an uninsulated shack. Good housing is hard to come by and even more expensive.
2. Food, clothing, gas, and utilities are quite a bit more expensive.
3. Educational costs (esp. daycare) are a lot higher.

IMO, you cannot live comparably. Not only will you be taking a 36% paycut, but your expenses will go up dramatically to keep the same standard of living.


----------



## rata

*NZ compared to Canada*

Hi,

I'm in fact a NZer, who thought and actually did move to Canada in 2009/2010 so I think in this particular forum have a unique perspective on the topic. 

A lot of the information is very biased to the way you might feel if you were Canadian and I guess used to certain customs, or the ways things are. So that would be important if you are giving up and moving from there I guess. But seemed a little misleading in some aspects (without probably meaning to be).

NZ isn't a big country, that much is true. People who come there often tend to like the great outdoors, as let's face it you can't do that 365 days of the year in Canada. But in NZ this is very possible, and this is one of the reasons I decided I can't stay in Canada, as nice as it appears it's extremely cold and I value not being stuck inside all day.

As for the insulation of the houses in NZ, it's true many aren't as warm but if you can afford a new one they usually are a lot warmer (but again let's face it if you like in Auckland & north wards you won't really be needing particular good insulation as it isn't cold and in fact semi-topical).

If you are on a low salary in N Z, tax breaks are better in Canada. i.e. First 14k no tax from memory type of thing. NZ although it's a proportional tax system still favours those earning more. I am in a professional job, and earn plenty to cover most things, more than comfortably. But again depends on your qualifications, your age and experience. I know of several Canadian woman who have had no problem getting work, and obtaining good positions. So I'm not sure what circle or position in life one of the earlier writers was, but it's not completely accurate. 

Ideally though, NZ is a place ideally if you have money already you have more time to enjoy the outdoors. There's a great focus on family life, and we mostly tend to know our neighbours. It's less PC (politically correct) than Canada, and I find far more relaxed.

Also as for childcare, it seems the opposite to me (seems more expensive and less subsidies in Canada) so I think it depends on your point of view. As for education, NZ still rates as far as I last checked as one of the top in the world higher than Canada I'm fairly certain although undoubtedly Canada would have better Universities, and more.

As for Health insurance, perhaps Canada is good although a real hassle in the first year (you basically have to pay, then claim back later) which I found frustrating. In NZ you can get it straight away, and we even offer coverage by ACC (Accident Compensation Corporation) where you can get either free, or extremely subsidized care for Physio etc. Even covering dental. i.e. you fell over playing some type of sport (not even related to work). I've had several small procedures in NZ, and none took any longer than 2-3 months (knee operation etc). Most people don't bother with insurance, as it's still more than adequate in most cases. 

Additionally under 5's have free of charge, doctors visits (only a few doctors charge a surcharge). We also have Plunkett in NZ, which is something unique I think the World as I know people from Germany etc have all told me they wish it existed there. Plunkett walks every step of the way with you once you have a baby (it exists pre & post baby) and is on top of the service you get with your medical professional. They follow the child right up to age 5 I believe is the end date. This free service also offers home visits, a place to go and sleep if it's all too much after the birth etc etc. 

I hope I've given some food for thought. If your sole credential is money and big cities, then probably NZ may not be the place for you. But most other things it's more than there.


----------



## kiwibeeper

I am a Canadian who has looked into moving to NZ many times over the years as my dad is from there. 
The interesting thing to me is that I just read a posting on a completely different site saying that when you leave one country (they were referring to the U.S.) for another country, "Go with the flow or go home!" Their words, not mine, but to an extent, I think they have a point. 
If you go from Canada to New Zealand, MANY things will be different. First - the climate (what I think many of us Canadians dream of when we consider moving just about anywhere). My mom lived in NZ a few times, and for a girl from 'Winterpeg', it was quite different. She said the only time she got homesick was not having snow for Christmas. With that, you get different animals (I think I can trade the magpie for just about any other bird), different terrain and vegetation. Amazing diversity on this little planet!
Second - the culture. Life is a different pace in island countries than it is here. I can't imagine why people would move from here or visit another country and expect to land someplace exactly like where they came from. They had a very different experience growing up, and how they live is considerably different from how we live. I think part of the point of seeing other areas of the world is to learn about diversity and appreciate things you never enjoyed before, as well as appreciating and sharing some of the things you have left behind. If you want to live in North America, live in North America. If you want to experience some of the rest of the world, don't expect it to be North America!
Oh, no, I was hoping I would not end up sounding like I'm on a soap box; that's not what I intended to do.


----------



## carosapien

rata said:


> Hi,
> 
> if you like in Auckland & north wards you won't really be needing particular good insulation as it isn't cold and in fact semi-topical.


Bless you but I couldn't stop laughing when I read that  . Cold and damp is how I'd describe it and it's not even the coldest part of the year yet!

This morning's temperature 



> Temperature 11.0°C
> Dew Point 10.0°C
> Feels Like 9.9°C
> Relative Humidity 94%


Just because it doesn't snow and frosts aren't that frequent it doesn't mean that it's warm in winter even in the North Island.

If people could afford to insulate heat their homes properly perhaps they wouldn't be so concerned about the big increases in electricity prices?

Poll: 1/3 of Kiwis are very worried about power price rise | WeatherWatch.co.nz



> The price hike is due to energy price increases made months ago. But with the cold weather coming in, the price hike will be felt even more.
> 
> *According to the New Zealand Herald, the increases will be especially felt in the North Island.
> *
> Some Auckland households with* one provider face increases of up to $64 for the three months of winter*, and further increases are expected until at least 2015.
> 
> Budgeting services say that although most power prices went up in April, families will feel their true effect over winter.
> 
> Figures from energy retailer Powershop show *an average-sized home in Auckland will face a power bill of up to $805 *for June to August.


----------



## Weta

rata said:


> Hi,
> As for the insulation of the houses in NZ, it's true many aren't as warm but if you can afford a new one they usually are a lot warmer (but again let's face it if you like in Auckland & north wards you won't really be needing particular good insulation as it isn't cold and in fact semi-topical).


Semi-tropical? Is that what you call it?

:hurt:


I seached but I could not find the *wetting myself* smiley. 

I have yet to meet any nationality, other than Kiwi, that would say this is true.


----------



## anski

Weta said:


> Semi-tropical? Is that what you call it?
> 
> :hurt:
> 
> 
> I seached but I could not find the *wetting myself* smiley.
> 
> I have yet to meet any nationality, other than Kiwi, that would say this is true.



No certainly not semi -tropical apart from the humidity, however the humidity here is not as bad as Sydney or particularly Brisbane which is one of the reasons I moved here.

While it may be cold at night & first thing in the morning the days have been lovely at 18c & sunny with the odd sprinkle.

Many landlords have installed insulation as then rental properties are more desirable to decent tenants.

Many homes have now been insulated, there have been big incentives & help with the cost of insulation & heating & it is possible to pay them off under a scheme they have. My friend took advantage of this offer in Hawkes Bay, she received free insulation & they installed a new low emission woodburner allowing her to pay it off.


----------



## jawnbc

Strictly speaking, only Northland is sub-tropical in climatological terms. Auckland's close, but the North Island's size and location make the climate cooler than an equivalent latitude in, say, Sydney Aus (37 versus 34 latitude).


----------



## Lee-Lee

*Cost if living compared to canads*

I'm wondering about schools in NZ. Are they free like in CAN? Of nit how much?


----------



## kiwiemma

Weta said:


> Semi-tropical? Is that what you call it?
> 
> :hurt:
> 
> 
> I seached but I could not find the *wetting myself* smiley.
> 
> I have yet to meet any nationality, other than Kiwi, that would say this is true.


I don't know any New Zealanders who say this country is semi-tropical, sub-tropical, or any other kind of tropical. It gets cold in every single part of the country, north or south. On the other hand, relatives from the UK roared with laughter when I said how cold it gets here, saying "but NZ is sub-tropical". 

State schools are more or less free in NZ, you are required to make a small donation each year of a few hundred dollars, but I don't know how that applies to non-residents. Someone else might be able to help.


----------



## topcat83

Lee-Lee said:


> I'm wondering about schools in NZ. Are they free like in CAN? Of nit how much?


Free to residents. But some ask for a 'donation' - the amount varies depending on the school.

Of course there are private schools too.


----------



## topcat83

kiwiemma said:


> I don't know any New Zealanders who say this country is semi-tropical, sub-tropical, or any other kind of tropical. It gets cold in every single part of the country, north or south. On the other hand, relatives from the UK roared with laughter when I said how cold it gets here, saying "but NZ is sub-tropical".....


It's definitely generally warmer than the UK - but I think people hear 'Australasia' and think 'hot all year and I don't need a woolly jumper'. 
I always tell visitors 'There's a reason it's green here, and a reason it's called the Land of the Long White Cloud'. From Auckland upwards we rarely get frosts, and it's getting on for sub-tropical in the far north. But head to the centre of North Island, and down to South Island, and I don't think 'ski field' and 'sub-tropical' can be said to go together.

Having said that, my son was snowboarding on Saturday in Ruapehu, then scuba diving on Sunday off Tauranga. And you can ski on Mount Taranaki in the morning and go surfing off the west coast in the afternoon. I don't think there are many countries who can boast that!


----------



## kiwiemma

topcat83 said:


> It's definitely generally warmer than the UK - but I think people hear 'Australasia' and think 'hot all year and I don't need a woolly jumper'.
> I always tell visitors 'There's a reason it's green here, and a reason it's called the Land of the Long White Cloud'. From Auckland upwards we rarely get frosts, and it's getting on for sub-tropical in the far north. But head to the centre of North Island, and down to South Island, and I don't think 'ski field' and 'sub-tropical' can be said to go together.
> 
> Having said that, my son was snowboarding on Saturday in Ruapehu, then scuba diving on Sunday off Tauranga. And you can ski on Mount Taranaki in the morning and go surfing off the west coast in the afternoon. I don't think there are many countries who can boast that!


Yes I guess the far north might be technically subtropical but since almost no-one lives there it seems like a bit of a joke to say that NZ is subtropical! I do feel sorry for anyone who comes here on that premise. But at least if they read this forum for more than 5 minutes they will be thoroughly warned about the substandard uninsulated shacks we all live in


----------



## Addicted to NZ

It can get pretty freaking cold in a none insulated house in a sub tropical climate...coming from a Canadian who has lived in a poorly insulated house on the Prairies (SK)... where it could get as cold as -40C low...and -30C for weeks. Even though it was poorly insulted ...we still never felt cold inside the house. 


Flash ahead to living in NZ -

Even the house we ended up buying here in NZ, which has double glazed windows and is fully insulated. But the morning temp in the bedroom during winter (on a windy hill) was getting down to 13C (no heat source in a 2500 sq ft house). We finally got a wood burner installed....now it is like a Canadian house with temps inside during winter of 18C (low) to a usual 20-23C.

Although...my mom said way back when she was a kid growing up (in Canada during the old days)...they use to always wake up to some ice frozen up in the corner wall/ceiling of the bedroom during winter mornings (I am sure some families still do in Canada).

So perhaps we or I am just getting soft vs the older days (the older generations).


----------



## topcat83

I understand the 'no heating source' - our old house (200 m2) had none at all. The first thing we did was put a heat pump in - it made a huge difference.
Same with our current house - 2 years old, fully insulated & double glazed, & one wood burner. Again, first thing we did was fit a heat pump.

I've seen the attitude of Kiwis change substantially in the 6 years we've been here. 
When we arrived, it was very definitely 'what do you need heating and insulation for? It's not cold here' (even in South Island - brrrr)
Now more and more are recognising the benefits of well insulated, well heated and ventilated houses.
Unfortunately it's going to take a while for the housing stock and the old-timers to be brought up to spec.


----------

